# Do you prefer a rear clicky or a top mounted/forward clicky?



## HighlanderNorth (Apr 24, 2012)

I dont know how long ago the rear clicky became really popular and common on flashlights, maybe late 90's? I could be way off on that though. Growing up as a kid, the flashlights we had around the house all had top/forward switches, and mainly the type you push forward, as opposed to pressing down til it clicks. In fact, in our friends house's, they all had forward swicthes too. It wasnt until some time in the 90's that I stumbled upon a light with a rear switch, but still most other FL's that I saw regularly had top switches.

But the 1st high end LED light I ever bought had a rear clicky switch. The 2nd has a top clicky switch. The next will have a top switch too, when I get it this week(hopefully)

I kinda like having different lights with both options. My EDC light has a rear clicky. I use it 95% of the time. 

So now that I think about it I suddenly realize 2 things: 1. I dont really care which type of switch it has, unless I'm using it as a gun mounted light, which needs a rear clicky. 2. The second realization, is that I dont know why I even started the thread now since I dont really have a preference!

As long as the lights I own are reliable and good, I'm just happy they work when they need to, so the switch type is secondary I guess.


Anyway, hopefully other people will have preferences, so as to justify the creation of the thread......:naughty:


----------



## cccpull (Apr 24, 2012)

Really depends on the size of the light. All I look for is comfort.


----------



## Dr Evil (Apr 25, 2012)

I like it up front a lot better. It seems like the rear ones are easier to seal and stand up to being submerged better.


----------



## Xacto (Apr 25, 2012)

I prefer the tailcap solution "Grab, Press , Light-up" vs. "Grab, shift the light in the hand till your thumb finds the switch, Press, Light-up".

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## LiteTheWay (Apr 25, 2012)

I prefer the tailcap clicky - especially on small lights. So you can just grab it and switch on. I notice that on some large recent light though - eg., SR-90 - that top mounted clicky switches seem to be the go. Ergonomics no doubt.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 25, 2012)

I definitely prefer the rear clicky and avoid lights with a mounted clicky like a plague!
My lights are all small though - roughly between 100mm 160mm in length and with a diameter between 21mm and 27mm. They weigh at most 100 grams with batteries.
If I had bigger lights maybe I'd see it differently.


----------



## Gryffin (Apr 25, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> I dont know how long ago the rear clicky became really popular and common on flashlights, maybe late 90's? I could be way off on that though. Growing up as a kid, the flashlights we had around the house all had top/forward switches, and mainly the type you push forward, as opposed to pressing down til it clicks. In fact, in our friends house's, they all had forward swicthes too. It wasnt until some time in the 90's that I stumbled upon a light with a rear switch, but still most other FL's that I saw regularly had top switches.



Pretty sure you can blame the rear clicky on Surefire, and the debut of "tactical" handgun-and-flashlight techniques like the Rogers technique. Before that, you're right, flashlights were intended to be held underhand, with the switch on the side near the head, like God intended it. For us old-timers, that's how a flashlight is _supposed_ to be used, but every since tactical lights got popular, the side switch has become the exception rather than the rule. 

(Maglites being a notable exception; but even for so-called "tactical" use, a whole lotta cops used Maglites with side switches for decades, and made out just fine. Just hold 'em overhand, hand near the head, with a finger on the switch, and you can even support the weight on your shoulder if you like. And if things take a turn for the ugly, it's amazing how fast the back end of that Maglite can go from your shoulder to upside somebody's head. Don't try that with your Surefire.)

I think that's a shame. When walking the dog or walking a trail at night, or in any other situation where I'm using a light for more than a few minutes at a time, it's not comfortable to hold my light in a cigar- or icepick-grip; it's more natural and comfortable to let my arm hang down with the light held underhand. It's even more ridiculous have to grab a light in an ice-pick grip just to turn it light on, then switch to an underhand grip. (The epitome of ridiculousness is doing that with a 2x18650-size light.)

I think the pendulum is starting to come around, though. While still rare, we are seeing some new lights coming out with side switches or control rings, so IMHO underhand use is becoming more mainstream again.


----------



## willpine (May 8, 2012)

For flashlights I like the side clicky on lasers I like the ends. It feels safer.


----------



## rcyo88 (May 11, 2012)

i have rear clicky lights but all my dad's lights have top clicky lights. i prefer rear because i don't have to search or feel for the button; I know where it is at. however, the top mounted clicky lights don't roll around when you set them down.


----------

